# Second subwoofer placement



## joshr (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello all.

I think my setup is pretty standard, on my front wall I have my TV in the middle with my center speaker mounted on the wall above the TV. My front speakers are towers sitting on the floor on either side of the TV, and I have my sub sitting on the floor next to the front left speaker.

My current sub is a Polk PSW-110. It sounds great, but its not super powerful. The room is about 30 x 20 so it could use a little help filling the space, but its mostly just because my reciever has the option for a second sub that I'm considering buying a second sub.

My "home theater room" is really just my basement, which is also my kids playroom. Because of the running jumping painting playing climbing falling, etc the only really feasable option for placement would be along the front wall next to the front right speaker. So I'd have a set up like this across the front wall:

sub - front left speaker - TV - front right speaker - sub

Is there any acoustic reason that having 2 subs on the same wall is a bad idea? Any advice or input is certainly welcome.

Thanks for your help
-Josh


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

According to a Harman Industries study by Todd Welti, he concluded:

"One subwoofer at each wall midpoint is the best in terms of
Std, Max-ave and Max-min but does not support low
frequencies particularly well. Two subwoofers, at opposing
wall midpoints, performs very nearly as well as four at the
midpoints and gives a much better LF factor. One
subwoofer in each corner also has good low frequency
support, but does not perform quite as well as one
subwoofer at each wall midpoint, in terms of Std, Max-ave
and Max-min. If cost and aesthetics are considered,
subwoofers at 2 wall midpoints is preferred."

Despite his conclusions on optimum placement, there is no reason you can not place as you describe.
Try and place each subwoofer either in the room's front two corners or at ~1/4 and 3/4 points along the front wall's length.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Besides experimenting with placing the subs in different locations, don't forget to try it with them together (beside each other and on top of each other).
Do you know the sub crawl where you place the subwoofer in the listeners spot and then you crawl around the floor listening for the best sound?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

joshr said:


> ... I'm considering buying a second sub.
> 
> ... the only really feasable option for placement would be along the front wall next to the front right speaker. So I'd have a set up like this across the front wall:
> 
> ...


I have my subs set up almost the same way (*FL - SUB - CENTER - SUB - FR*) and it works great in my HT space.

Do a sub crawl and if the the two spots you're eyeing register as good candidates for placement, use them. Placing your subs in the optimal locations would be ideal, but life is full of compromises.


----------



## mcmountainman (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi , well I have mine that way and it works great . Tried mid wall placement even measured the halfway spot then did the sub crawl and that so called sweet spot didnt have any bass ! Now I have my home theater in the upper floor of a bungalow with sloped side walls from about 4ft up so Im sure thats why .
Just wanted to point out that every room may be different than the perfect rectangle scenario.
So spend an hr doing the sub crawl or just leave em in the spots they are now and enjoy !
Tom O.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

mcmountainman said:


> Just wanted to point out that every room may be different than the perfect rectangle scenario.


+1

Move it, and remember to toy with electrical phase (time delay) too because it can change bass response.


----------

